# Game Thread: Phoenix vs. Dallas 2/17/05



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Big game. We have to win this one before ASW. We beat them earlier in the year, but Dampier and Terry were hurt. Daniels and maybe Stackhouse aren't playing in this one.

<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (41-12) vs. Dallas Mavericks (33-16)
American West Arena, Thursday February 17th, 2005

Previous Meetings:* 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041116/PHODAL/boxscore.html 


*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*





























































Not sure if Stack is playing or not. Hope he doesn't. Dirk really worries me, and so does Josh Howards D. Should be a really good one. We need this guy







to step it up.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I think with Damp finally starting to play consistently, the Mavs will be able to take this game. Should be a exciting, high scoring game.

120-115 Mavs :yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This game should be all offense. Although the Suns have barely squeaked out wins vs. the Jazz and Warriors the 2 day rest should help revive them.

Prediction : Suns 124
Mavs 119

Dirty vs Nasty


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Suns- 125
Mavs- 121


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Marion vs. Dirk should be very interesting

Suns 118
Mavs 112


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Dirk didnt have a good game with Marion guarding him last time. We'll win if Amare hits the boards and makes his free throws.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> Dirk didnt have a good game with Marion guarding him last time. We'll win if Amare hits the boards and makes his free throws.


Dirk had 20 and 16. Hopefully Marion can do good on him, but we need to rebound good vs. them. Hunter needs to do good in the post and maybe Voshkul in there to bang bodies. Nash will be his normal self. Hopefully

Suns: 127
Mavs: 119


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll be at the game so the Suns better win.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

My Sonics had a ten point lead plus momentum in the fourth quarter a couple nights ago aginst the Mavs. Then we just stopped scoring and lost it.

Please beat these guys.

G-Force


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think Dirk is due for a 40+ point game.

And this game would be perfect for that, since its all offense, minimum stoppages type of game. Mavs can keep up with suns, what it will come down to would be Amare forcing Dampier to early foul troubles and Q not putting up bricks this game.

My prediction

Suns 121
Mavs 118

But Suns could easily play bad, and Mavs beat us by 5 or more points.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare had a bad neck and the flu for the last couple of games and Q had a stomach virus.

We are pretty banged up right now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tough game, I really hope the Suns win, this would be decisive...

My prediction:
Suns 123
-
Mavs 118


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>7</b>!
> I'll be at the game so the Suns better win.


Cool hope you have a good time.



> Originally posted by<b>G-Force</b>!
> My Sonics had a ten point lead plus momentum in the fourth quarter a couple nights ago aginst the Mavs. Then we just stopped scoring and lost it.
> 
> Please beat these guys.
> ...


Haha don't worry about it we got this game. I just hope Q has a good shooting night.


----------



## duyduck (Jun 16, 2004)

Dampier, Stackhouse, and Daniels should all be out. I think Dallas can make it close, but with all the injuries, the suns will probably win. :no:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Q and JJ should try to get in shape for the 3pt shootout, Nash for the Skills Challenge... and Amare for the dunk contest


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Q and JJ should try to get in shape for the 3pt shootout, Nash for the Skills Challenge... and Amare for the dunk contest


As long as they don't get tired, and don't miss their shots. I rather them win this game than any awards in All-Star Weekend.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs game thread


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone know whats wrong with Steven Hunter and if Jim Jackson is playing?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

No Dampier, Stackhouse or Daniels. I don't expect this game to be that close.

The Mavs may make a few runs but I expect that the final score will be 10+ point win for the Suns.

The Mavs only hope is if Finley and Terry are really hot. Marion usually plays Dirk very well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Cameras suck...should be a good game though


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Amazing crossover and dunk by Q. I need that on video.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Finley is playing very well, i think he is the difference in this game so far. Second half of the game, Mavs are shooting very well,and getting some key stops.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, why did the Suns lose???


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

*Its simple*

Its SImple...The Mavs are Just a Better team...Built tough for the Playoffs...Might get a few bumps on the way..but You certainly don't want to get in our way come playoff time

Give Little Nashie a lil rest over the all star break...he needs to catch his breath before the playoffs.... OTHERWISE mark this - HE will break down as always come playoffs...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

too_vimal said:


> Its SImple...The Mavs are Just a Better team...Built tough for the Playoffs...Might get a few bumps on the way..but You certainly don't want to get in our way come playoff time
> 
> Give Little Nashie a lil rest over the all star break...he needs to catch his breath before the playoffs.... OTHERWISE mark this - HE will break down as always come playoffs...



Mavs are just the better team? You got that by ONE game? If you go by that you might as well go by the games the Mavs lost to when the other teams stars were out a few times, like Pacers for example after they lost 5 in a row. There's no telling what can happen in the playoffs. Suns usually force you to play their game. Teams have to keep up with them. Tonight, say the Suns hit those shots that weren't falling, and had a better shooting night? The game could've been a lot different. I dont know if you'll see that in succession. I think they can play this style in playoffs to a certain point but they do have Amare aslong as he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Amazing crossover and dunk by Q. I need that on video.



Yeah, that definitely was sick...


Another note, do you know why my avatar is showing up like a red x? I try to change it and all of them are red x's. Even some of the smiles are red x's. It's annoying.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Mavs are just the better team? You got that by ONE game? If you go by that you might as well go by the games the Mavs lost to when the other teams stars were out a few times, like Pacers for example after they lost 5 in a row. There's no telling what can happen in the playoffs. Suns usually force you to play their game. Teams have to keep up with them. Tonight, say the Suns hit those shots that weren't falling, and had a better shooting night? The game could've been a lot different. I dont know if you'll see that in succession. I think they can play this style in playoffs to a certain point but they do have Amare aslong as he stays out of foul trouble.



even in the first meeting the suns only won by 6 points. In that game dampier and terry got hurt in the first half and finley didn't even play. The mavs were forced to use devin harris at the point most of the game because of that. 


*taken from the game recap*

Stoudemire, who turned 22 on Tuesday, scored 15 points in the first half but was limited to just four in the third quarter, when Dallas - which lost both Erick Dampier and Jason Terry to injuries in the first half - battled back. 

Dampier went out of the game for good with a strained left hip flexor with 1:53 left in the first quarter and Terry severely sprained his right ankle when he came down on Nash's foot early in the second period. Although X-rays were negative, Terry was unable to put weight on his ankle and had to be helped off the court. 

*end recap quotes*

The suns can't rebound or defend and that's a problem for this team. They are last in alot of major defensive categories.

The mavs on the otherhand give up almost 6 less points a game hold opponents to the lowest 3 point percentage in the league are in the top ten in opponents field goal percentage are 2nd in rebounds 2nd in steals etc etc. Mavs are also 2nd in the nba in freethrow shooting while the suns are near the bottom of the pack in that.

The suns also have too many wing players and not enough size up front. You keep bringing up amare's foul troubles but that is going to continue to be a problem because he's playing out of position. Same with Marion. I don't know what yall can do to fix that. But playing "small ball" isn't usually successful in the playoffs because of the consistent pounding guys playing out of position take and then teams just crash the boards and pummel you on the offensive glass. 

All of these things are reasons why I don't believe in the suns. I've seen this style of ball time and time again with my mavs. It's exciting and fun to watch but the main diff with the suns and the mavs of the past 3 or 4 years is freethrow shooting. That's HUGE. In a few of the suns losses I've seen freethrow shooting cost them games. You can foul the suns down the stretch and it wouldn't hurt you like it would if you fouled the "nash led mavs" of the past four seasons. 

The mavs are alot more conventional team and even with all their injuries their depth has been saving them all year. They also have alot more size than the suns do. It's already been proven that if you take nash away from the suns they have NOTHING. But the mavs can at least COMPETE with a few guys hurt and that's apparent because of their record because the mavs haven't had their full roster healthy for more than 4 or 5 games this year.


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

*I know for sure*



> Mavs are just the better team? You got that by ONE game? If you go by that you might as well go by the games the Mavs lost to when the other teams stars were out a few times, like Pacers for example after they lost 5 in a row. There's no telling what can happen in the playoffs. Suns usually force you to play their game. Teams have to keep up with them. Tonight, say the Suns hit those shots that weren't falling, and had a better shooting night? The game could've been a lot different. I dont know if you'll see that in succession. I think they can play this style in playoffs to a certain point but they do have Amare aslong as he stays out of foul trouble.



I agree..those games(vs. Pacers, bulls, clippers) were definitely winnable... NO excuses about that..

My argument is the Suns can't win it all with this run-gun team.. we the mavs fans have denied this for the last 4 years and we now realise (having a true center) in there Means something.... we have been there before you guys (remember 2002-2003 Mavs in the WCF)...

Suns play 0 defense whatsoever..and please don't give me Amare is your Center Crap...He can't guard Dirk...Let alone Duncan and Shaq... Please 

And how many Games would you win without NASH....ZERO....that says it all..TAKE GOOD CARE OF THE LIL NASHIE...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, that definitely was sick...
> 
> 
> Another note, do you know why my avatar is showing up like a red x? I try to change it and all of them are red x's. Even some of the smiles are red x's. It's annoying.


I don't know sorry im not that smart. I think it could be your computer, but PM spongyfunny hes smart or an administrator...

My thoughts about the game. I thought the Suns didn't have a chance. I don't know why I just had no confidence in the shots they were taking, and the Mavs were hitting everything. It seemed we were out of our running and gunning style for a little while. The pace was really slow the first quarter, and to me we just couldn't get anything going. Dissapointing but it goes on.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

too_vimal said:


> I agree..those games(vs. Pacers, bulls, clippers) were definitely winnable... NO excuses about that..
> 
> My argument is the Suns can't win it all with this run-gun team.. we the mavs fans have denied this for the last 4 years and we now realise (having a true center) in there Means something.... we have been there before you guys (remember 2002-2003 Mavs in the WCF)...
> 
> ...


Yo don't come all up in here dissing our team. The Suns played good D at the beginning of the year. They need to go back to it. Sure we can win with the run and gun style. Why not? Something you have to remember is you guys were the MAVS team with Steve Nash....we are the SUNS team with Steve Nash. Totally different. Suns play 0 defense? Exaggeration but sometimes they do need help. They need to go back playing how they did before. I know Amare doesn't guard Dirk, thats why Marion was guarded him and held him to 20 points and 16 points. How good is that? For Duncan, Steven Hunter does and awesome job containing him. I didn't see the Heat game, so I don't know about Shaq, but we can just double him. Back me up my Suns brothaz.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Yo don't come all up in here dissing our team. The Suns played good D at the beginning of the year. They need to go back to it. Sure we can win with the run and gun style. Why not? Something you have to remember is you guys were the MAVS team with Steve Nash....we are the SUNS team with Steve Nash. Totally different. Suns play 0 defense? Exaggeration but sometimes they do need help. They need to go back playing how they did before. I know Amare doesn't guard Dirk, thats why Marion was guarded him and held him to 20 points and 16 points. How good is that? For Duncan, Steven Hunter does and awesome job containing him. I didn't see the Heat game, so I don't know about Shaq, but we can just double him. Back me up my Suns brothaz.


I think the Suns need the all star break to get some rest. The last week or two the long season is starting to catch up to them and they haven't been as sharp on offense and defense as they were at the start of the year. The same thing is happening to the Kings and even the Sonics. Players are tired and playing with nagging injuries, so they aren't playing their best. Not to take away from the Mavs win though, they are playing some great ball at the moment.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=36601 

Nice article...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Scinos said:


> I think the Suns need the all star break to get some rest. The last week or two the long season is starting to catch up to them and they haven't been as sharp on offense and defense as they were at the start of the year. The same thing is happening to the Kings and even the Sonics. Players are tired and playing with nagging injuries, so they aren't playing their best. Not to take away from the Mavs win though, they are playing some great ball at the moment.


Agreed. We need a break plain and simple. We are getting tired as heck. Im not taking away from the Mavs. Those guys are having guys stepping it up from their bench, and starters too. We just need a break..


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Agreed. We need a break plain and simple. We are getting tired as heck. Im not taking away from the Mavs. Those guys are having guys stepping it up from their bench, and starters too. We just need a break..



in the playoffs you get no breaks so if yall don't learn how to play in the halfcourt and stop just running and gunning it's gonna be over.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mff4l said:


> in the playoffs you get no breaks so if yall don't learn how to play in the halfcourt and stop just running and gunning it's gonna be over.


We'll se about that. Playoffs are way different, and the real players will step it up.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I think suns are capable of playing half-court. Its not like the players can only score transition. JJ and Q are capable shooters, Q will obviously need to take better shots when playing half-court since running will limit shots put up by both teams. Amare is still very efficient inside the paint and is a legitimitely will draw many fouls from big guys, the only problem is suns tend to fall-back when Amare gets into foul trouble.

Looking at the line-up, 5 out of the first 8 rostered players are Good 3pointers. Suns have fantastic outside shooters, If they go play zone on Amare and Marion, Suns have shooters that will force the other team to play man again, and thats when Suns have advantage... 

They just need to atleast attempt to get some stops during the last quarter.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> I know Amare doesn't guard Dirk, thats why Marion was guarded him and held him to 20 points and 16 points.


  you think thats good?!!! even if you think thats good then put this whip cream on your pie: Dirk was being doubled and tripled all night so he "let" Howard and Finley do thier thug thizzle...but you thin holding somebody to 20 and 16 is good D?!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you think thats good?!!! even if you think thats good then put this whip cream on your pie: Dirk was being doubled and tripled all night so he "let" Howard and Finley do thier thug thizzle...but you thin holding somebody to 20 and 16 is good D?!!


Yes I do. When Dirk averages 27 points a game, I think its good D holding him to 7 and 11 points below his average. Double teaming is part of D too you know.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes I do. When Dirk averages 27 points a game, I think its good D holding him to 7 and 11 points below his average. Double teaming is part of D too you know.



thing is you guys focused so much on dirk that josh howard and finley killed you. I remember one play late in the game where armstrong blew by his man and marion wouldnt leave dirk even though armstrong had a clear path to the basket so he got an easy layup. The suns focused so much on dirk that other guys were wide open all game and made the suns pay.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mff4l said:


> thing is you guys focused so much on dirk that josh howard and finley killed you. I remember one play late in the game where armstrong blew by his man and marion wouldnt leave dirk even though armstrong had a clear path to the basket so he got an easy layup. The suns focused so much on dirk that other guys were wide open all game and made the suns pay.


Well I guess we rather the role players beat us than the star. I rather Josh Howard, Finley, and Armstrong shoot than Dirk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Well I guess we rather the role players beat us than the star. I rather Josh Howard, Finley, and Armstrong shoot than Dirk.


I hate getting beat by scrubs...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hate getting beat by scrubs...


I don't know if your serious. Im not calling howard and finley scrubs, but I rather get beat by them than Dirk. We have a better chance with them shooting.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> I don't know if your serious. Im not calling howard and finley scrubs, but I rather get beat by them than Dirk. We have a better chance with them shooting.



How bad is Nash hurt :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> How bad is Nash hurt :wink:


Hey man thats wrong... :laugh: Don't go there. :biggrin:


----------

